# Ista co2 professional kit



## ILikeRice (Jul 9, 2017)

I would have bought an azoo set for about half that price. Just build your own, thats what im doing right now and its interesting + theres so much variety in parts and pieces you could build. 

Benefits :

I have no clue what im doing but if you keep researching here and barrreport you will learn so much.
You will own an awesome regulator and set thats much better than the one you currently have.
If you just wait patiently and hunt (theres some good ones right now on ebay for around $50 if you search around).
Self pride of building your own + theirs alot of members here that are willing to help if you ask


----------



## Bradleyv1714 (Jul 25, 2011)

ilikeasianbooty said:


> I would have bought an azoo set for about half that price. Just build your own, thats what im doing right now and its interesting + theres so much variety in parts and pieces you could build.
> 
> Benefits :
> 
> ...


Yeah... I was thinking of the aquatek or azoo reg but now I'm kind of stuck. Lol I feel like this is disastrous.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N920A using Tapatalk


----------



## Nlewis (Dec 1, 2015)

What's your budget? Does it need to be a paint ball setup? With what you've spent thus far, your no to far off from buying a GLA regulator.


----------



## Tnalp (Mar 25, 2017)

Aquatek regulator: 79.99 off [Ebay Link Removed] 20oz c02 paintball tank: 16.99 off amazon. Diffuser, line, check valve.. you can easily piece together for about 40$ish


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DaveK (Jul 10, 2010)

Bradleyv1714 said:


> ... Does anyone think I'm crazy? Anyone want to try to convince me that I made a good decision? ...


To answer your questions-

Yes, I think you were crazy
No, I am not going to try to convince you that you made a good decision, because IMO you did not.

Here is the thing, you could have bought a for real CO2 setup and not spend too much more money. In addition the cost of the replacement cylinders, at $70 each will eat you alive from a cost stand point. Long term you will spend more money than if you had bought an all out CO2 system, regulator, tank, solenoid, and so on. 

Just to give you an idea, I recently did a tank swap on a 20 lb CO2 cylinder and the cost was only $32. A liter of CO2 is only about 2.23 pounds. In other words, I got about 9x the CO2 for less than half the price. If you do the math, by the time you use 20 lbs of CO2 you will have spent about $630. Granted 20 lbs is a lot of CO2, but you get the idea.

I recommend you return the ISTA and put the money toward the good CO2 system you really want.


----------



## Bradleyv1714 (Jul 25, 2011)

DaveK said:


> To answer your questions-
> 
> Yes, I think you were crazy
> No, I am not going to try to convince you that you made a good decision, because IMO you did not.
> ...


Unfortunately, the store I bought it at is a all sales final kinda place. No returns or exchanges.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N920A using Tapatalk


----------



## Bradleyv1714 (Jul 25, 2011)

I'm thinking that I will just use it and see how it goes? I'm not sure what to do. I let my emotions get to me and now my pocket is feeling the after effects.

I sent them an email in hopes that they will tell me that I can return the kit.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N920A using Tapatalk


----------



## ChrisX (May 28, 2017)

There might be an adapter to let you use a paintball or full tank.

I just checked..the ista regulator is din477... you can get a din477 to paitball adater from co2art. Verify threads before buying. Or just buy a din477 co2 tank?


----------



## doylecolmdoyle (Sep 22, 2015)

Did you buy this setup with the re-fillable bottle? - » CO2 Aluminum Cylinder Supply Set / 1L ? Professional
The kit in the above link is ok, reg is decent and bottle can be refilled, no solenoid so you will need to run co2 24/7 ay a low bubble rate or get a inline solenoid 

If you brought the small disposable kit... chuck it in the bin, its useless and will leak and waste co2 and drive you crazy, this was my first co2 purchase, luckly my local shop took it back after I discovered the small regulator leaked from multiple places


----------



## Bradleyv1714 (Jul 25, 2011)

doylecolmdoyle said:


> Did you buy this setup with the re-fillable bottle? - » CO2 Aluminum Cylinder Supply Set / 1L ? Professional
> The kit in the above link is ok, reg is decent and bottle can be refilled, no solenoid so you will need to run co2 24/7 ay a low bubble rate or get a inline solenoid
> 
> If you brought the small disposable kit... chuck it in the bin, its useless and will leak and waste co2 and drive you crazy, this was my first co2 purchase, luckly my local shop took it back after I discovered the small regulator leaked from multiple places


For some reason they don't have the one that I bought online on their products page but here's a link to the same one I bought, but this is on Amazon.

https://www.amazon.com/dp/B007GCFB0...t=&hvlocphy=9011857&hvtargid=pla-315830966101

I made sure that it had a solenoid because I did not want to CO2 running all night long and then end up gassing my fish. I would not allow for my fish to be gassed.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N920A using Tapatalk


----------



## doylecolmdoyle (Sep 22, 2015)

Bradleyv1714 said:


> For some reason they don't have the one that I bought online on their products page but here's a link to the same one I bought, but this is on Amazon.
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/dp/B007GCFB0...t=&hvlocphy=9011857&hvtargid=pla-315830966101
> 
> ...


You should be fairly happy with that kit, the regulator and bottle are fine, the diffuser is pretty average you may want to upgrade that or even look at running an inline atomizer, also tho controversial you can run co2 24/7 and not gas your fish, I run co2 24/7 on 5 fish tanks and for about 2 years have never lost a fish, you need to balance your o2 levels (by providing surface agitation) and co2 levels, making sure co2 doesnt get above 30ppm, this way you have a constant PH and really helps combat algae, perhaps its not for everyone but can be done, I have read many top aquascapers use this method.

EDIT that bubble counter is also suspect to leaking, when you set it up, use soapy water to check all areas for leaks


----------



## Bradleyv1714 (Jul 25, 2011)

doylecolmdoyle said:


> You should be fairly happy with that kit, the regulator and bottle are fine, the diffuser is pretty average you may want to upgrade that or even look at running an inline atomizer, also tho controversial you can run co2 24/7 and not gas your fish, I run co2 24/7 on 5 fish tanks and for about 2 years have never lost a fish, you need to balance your o2 levels (by providing surface agitation) and co2 levels, making sure co2 doesnt get above 30ppm, this way you have a constant PH and really helps combat algae, perhaps its not for everyone but can be done, I have read many top aquascapers use this method.
> 
> EDIT that bubble counter is also suspect to leaking, when you set it up, use soapy water to check all areas for leaks


Sweet! Thank you very much for the input. I have a koralia circulating pump that I aim at the top of the water for surface agitation and I was also thinking of getting a sponge filter to help me gather up all of the other crap that gathers on the floor most of the time. Would that be enough? 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N920A using Tapatalk


----------



## doylecolmdoyle (Sep 22, 2015)

Bradleyv1714 said:


> Sweet! Thank you very much for the input. I have a koralia circulating pump that I aim at the top of the water for surface agitation and I was also thinking of getting a sponge filter to help me gather up all of the other crap that gathers on the floor most of the time. Would that be enough?
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N920A using Tapatalk


Probably, tho if you have the solenoid with the regulator perhaps just use that start with and see how you go. Probably safer that way when you are first starting out with co2. Post some photos of your tank / setup, how big is the aquarium? If you have demanding plants and high light you want about 30ppm of co2 in your tank when your lights on come on, generally this is a 1 point PH drop. i.e if you tank water reads 7PH before any co2 injection, when you lights come on your want the PH to read 6 (generally the 1 point drop is 30ppm). This may mean starting the co2 1 - 2 hrs before lights on, sometimes even longer. Then you can set the Co2 to switch off about 1 hr before your lights go off. 

With this method you dont want to much surface agitation because you may struggle to get he 1 point ph drop before your lights come on.

A PH pen is your friend here, you can get them for about 10 bucks from [Ebay Link Removed]


----------



## Bradleyv1714 (Jul 25, 2011)

doylecolmdoyle said:


> Probably, tho if you have the solenoid with the regulator perhaps just use that start with and see how you go. Probably safer that way when you are first starting out with co2. Post some photos of your tank / setup, how big is the aquarium? If you have demanding plants and high light you want about 30ppm of co2 in your tank when your lights on come on, generally this is a 1 point PH drop. i.e if you tank water reads 7PH before any co2 injection, when you lights come on your want the PH to read 6 (generally the 1 point drop is 30ppm). This may mean starting the co2 1 - 2 hrs before lights on, sometimes even longer. Then you can set the Co2 to switch off about 1 hr before your lights go off.
> 
> With this method you dont want to much surface agitation because you may struggle to get he 1 point ph drop before your lights come on.
> 
> A PH pen is your friend here, you can get them for about 10 bucks from [Ebay Link Removed]


I have a 55 gallon with a cascade 1000 and a current freshwater +. Wouldn't that PH change drive my fish crazy? I will get a ph pen as it's faster and better than testing the ph using my all test. I can also put the koralia on the timer with the lights and have them come on and off with the lights. Then... I can just put the co2 on another timer for the same amount of time as the light (8 hours on) just an hour before my lights come on.

Does that sound okay?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N920A using Tapatalk


----------



## doylecolmdoyle (Sep 22, 2015)

Bradleyv1714 said:


> I have a 55 gallon with a cascade 1000 and a current freshwater +. Wouldn't that PH change drive my fish crazy? I will get a ph pen as it's faster and better than testing the ph using my all test. I can also put the koralia on the timer with the lights and have them come on and off with the lights. Then... I can just put the co2 on another timer for the same amount of time as the light (8 hours on) just an hour before my lights come on.
> 
> Does that sound okay?
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N920A using Tapatalk


Probably a decent starting point, look into timing of co2 and achieving 30ppm of dissolved co2 in the tank, some bigger tanks (55gal is pretty big) even need 3-4 hrs of co2 before lights come on to get about 30ppm of co2 into the water. The method you use to diffuse the co2 into the water is key, the in tank disc style diffuser that comes with your kit is probably the least efficient, there for will take longer (and use more co2) to get the 1 point ph drop / 30ppm of co2. You may want to look at a inline atomizer / diffuser or a reactor.

Here is a nice explanation from Takashi Amano

Proper CO2 Injection for Light-Loving Plants in the Nature Aquarium | Details | Articles | TFH Magazine®

As Amano said in the article not all plants need high levels of co2, so perhaps you dont really need 30ppm of co2, what kind of plants do you have or are planing on growing?

As for the PH swing when injecting co2 effecting fish, I guess it doesn't as every planted tank which uses co2 (and is run on a schedule) will be dropping the ph fairly fast before lights on, then as the co2 gases off when lights are out and the co2 is of the ph will slowly climb.

Just google and read up! Best way to learn.


----------



## ipkiss (Aug 9, 2011)

Bradleyv1714 said:


> Unfortunately, the store I bought it at is a all sales final kinda place. No returns or exchanges.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N920A using Tapatalk


Man, if this is an aquarium store, that's pretty shady. If it's something else like a consignment store, then I guess that's understandable. The reason I say this is that a quick search for your kit on this forum is filled with people trying to find someone who can refill the canister. There seemed to be an issue with it being wrong sized for use over here in the US. As an aquarium store, selling something like that without warning is a little irresponsible. See if you can get a store credit based on that issue if you'd like. As any other type of store, well, I guess they wouldn't know. 

As for PH swings, see some of these old threads for the discussions:

Ph solenoid CO2 night shut off and SWINGS - The Planted Tank Forum
Ph Swing.. limit? - The Planted Tank Forum
Ph kill fish? - The Planted Tank Forum

Basically, it was posited that a PH drop from CO2 injection isn't the same ph drop that most people are concerned about when it comes to actually stressing fish. That one has to do with total dissolved solids (TDS), osmosis, and stuff. 

Well, good luck on your situation!


----------



## Bradleyv1714 (Jul 25, 2011)

ipkiss said:


> Man, if this is an aquarium store, that's pretty shady. If it's something else like a consignment store, then I guess that's understandable. The reason I say this is that a quick search for your kit on this forum is filled with people trying to find someone who can refill the canister. There seemed to be an issue with it being wrong sized for use over here in the US. As an aquarium store, selling something like that without warning is a little irresponsible. See if you can get a store credit based on that issue if you'd like. As any other type of store, well, I guess they wouldn't know.
> 
> As for PH swings, see some of these old threads for the discussions:
> 
> ...


Thank you very much for the info. Extremely helpful!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N920A using Tapatalk


----------



## Bradleyv1714 (Jul 25, 2011)

Update...

I called the lfs the manager said that they would be able to make the exception if I truly had not used the set.

I feel like just taking it back, not trying it at all, and I feel like that's going to be the general consensus from all of you.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N920A using Tapatalk


----------



## DaveK (Jul 10, 2010)

Bradleyv1714 said:


> Update...
> 
> I called the lfs the manager said that they would be able to make the exception if I truly had not used the set.
> 
> ...


I think this is your best course of action, return it.


----------



## The Dude1 (Jun 17, 2016)

Bradleyv1714 said:


> Update...
> 
> I called the lfs the manager said that they would be able to make the exception if I truly had not used the set.
> 
> ...


DUDE... TAKE IT BACK!! I've had paintball and recently went with a budget Aquatek and a 20lb tank. The Aquatek is at least a basic legit regulator and I get my 20lb tank filled for $32. The adjustability with the needle valve isn't very good, but I had planned to use it on my 150 so it really didn't matter all that much. Between the regulator and 20lb tank I spent $230.... it's just a no brainer... I will add that I'm now buying a custom regulator from Alan Le on here to run both my 75's and it's about $400.... but it will be pretty much set and forget running on another 20lb tank. At the very least buy a little Milwaukee or Aquatek. If you can stretch it buy a nice one on here and be done with it. You're going to have plenty to mess with trying to figure out ferts and lighting. Buy a real setup and be done. TAKE that thing back now..


----------



## Bradleyv1714 (Jul 25, 2011)

I have officially returned it! Now to look for a reg on eBay and amazon.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N920A using Tapatalk


----------



## ipkiss (Aug 9, 2011)

man, that's some good news! congrats! Good luck on your hunt for something better!


----------



## Bradleyv1714 (Jul 25, 2011)

Thank you all very much! I need to now do some high quality and high quantity searching for a regulator. I bought some ferts from this guy nilocg and I saw that he had a regulator on his sight. Have any of you had ant experience with him or his products?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N920A using Tapatalk


----------



## ILikeRice (Jul 9, 2017)

Theres alot of good comments on the Victor VTS 250/252 which are dual stages, but you will need an adapter. Theres 2 listing for the preferred 253A but its over 200+ which is quite pricey considering theres alot more options and brands.


----------



## Tnalp (Mar 25, 2017)

I would go GLA paint ball or aquatek. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bradleyv1714 (Jul 25, 2011)

Tnalp said:


> I would go GLA paint ball or aquatek.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Would the GLA GRO-1 co2 regulator or the FLA mini ss co2 reg be better? 

Pricewise aquatek would be much better for me. Mostly since I'm just starting out in this brand new.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N920A using Tapatalk


----------



## Tnalp (Mar 25, 2017)

Bradleyv1714 said:


> Would the GLA GRO-1 co2 regulator or the FLA mini ss co2 reg be better?
> 
> Pricewise aquatek would be much better for me. Mostly since I'm just starting out in this brand new.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N920A using Tapatalk




Do you have instagram? If so, look up shrimpery. His tanks are pristine and he uses aquatek mini regulators. Just goes to show that sometimes it's not about how much you spend. Again buy it off [Ebay Link Removed] it's 79.99 there while others sell it for 129.99 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bradleyv1714 (Jul 25, 2011)

Tnalp said:


> Do you have instagram? If so, look up shrimpery. His tanks are pristine and he uses aquatek mini regulators. Just goes to show that sometimes it's not about how much you spend. Again buy it off [Ebay Link Removed] it's 79.99 there while others sell it for 129.99
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That's awesome! Wow! He has some beautiful tanks! I'm definitely getting an aquatek for sure!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N920A using Tapatalk


----------



## Tnalp (Mar 25, 2017)

Bradleyv1714 said:


> That's awesome! Wow! He has some beautiful tanks! I'm definitely getting an aquatek for sure!
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N920A using Tapatalk




Amazon has cheap diffusers, etc. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bradleyv1714 (Jul 25, 2011)

Tnalp said:


> Amazon has cheap diffusers, etc.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I've been looking art the diffusers but I was t sure whether to get a glass diffuser or try something else. A friend have me a check valve and the co2 test kit. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N920A using Tapatalk


----------



## Tnalp (Mar 25, 2017)

Bradleyv1714 said:


> I've been looking art the diffusers but I was t sure whether to get a glass diffuser or try something else. A friend have me a check valve and the co2 test kit.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N920A using Tapatalk




Why type of filter do you have 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bradleyv1714 (Jul 25, 2011)

Tnalp said:


> Why type of filter do you have
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Cascade1000

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N920A using Tapatalk


----------



## Tnalp (Mar 25, 2017)

Bradleyv1714 said:


> Cascade1000
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N920A using Tapatalk




Inline reactor or diffuser. Either or


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bradleyv1714 (Jul 25, 2011)

Tnalp said:


> Inline reactor or diffuser. Either or
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Is that the one that I would have to cut the filtration line to fit it? If it is... I don't really feel comfortable doing that. 

What would be the next best option?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N920A using Tapatalk


----------



## NightHedgie (Mar 17, 2017)

If u don't want to see the micro bubbles (looks like a fizzy drink) from diffusers or some inline reactors, you could build yourself a Riggs reactor, simple, cheap and pretty efficient. (usually u won't see any bubbles and definitely no fizzy drink effects) 

U could always get more filter tubing /line from yr LFS 


Sent from my SM-G9287C using Tapatalk


----------



## Bradleyv1714 (Jul 25, 2011)

NightHedgie said:


> If u don't want to see the micro bubbles (looks like a fizzy drink) from diffusers or some inline reactors, you could build yourself a Riggs reactor, simple, cheap and pretty efficient. (usually u won't see any bubbles and definitely no fizzy drink effects)
> 
> U could always get more filter tubing /line from yr LFS
> 
> ...


 I'll look that Riggs reactor up. Thank you!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N920A using Tapatalk


----------



## doylecolmdoyle (Sep 22, 2015)

Good to hear the store took back the kit, I didnt realise the ISTA bottles have a non standard US thread, they are fine for over here in Australia and are pretty common brand / bottle. 

RE spending big $ on a reg, sometimes not needed, ive been using a cheap $50 WYIN regulator and it works just as well as my more expensive Tunze regulators


----------



## The Dude1 (Jun 17, 2016)

Are you going to do a full size tank?? I have a 20lb tank and its like $32 to fill. I have an aquatek. Its not very easy to adjust, but on a larger tank I think its fine. I'm moving mine from my 75 to my 150 and buying a nice custom one from Alan Le that will run both 75's. If you can afford it I would go with a nice one and be done with it ($200 GLA one). I wouldn't be OK with any substantially valuable live stock on anything less than a 75 with this regulator. Its just cheap and the tiniest little malfunction and you may gas your tank. I also want this regulator from Alan Le because its just cool looking and my CO2 setup is visible in the exercise room and it will look nice on top of the brand new shiny aluminum tank  There is some sense of relief knowing Ive got one regulator that I don't ever have to worry about

Bump: Are you going to do a full size tank?? I have a 20lb tank and its like $32 to fill. I have an aquatek. Its not very easy to adjust, but on a larger tank I think its fine. I'm moving mine from my 75 to my 150 and buying a nice custom one from Alan Le that will run both 75's. If you can afford it I would go with a nice one and be done with it ($200 GLA one). I wouldn't be OK with any substantially valuable live stock on anything less than a 75 with this regulator. Its just cheap and the tiniest little malfunction and you may gas your tank. I also want this regulator from Alan Le because its just cool looking and my CO2 setup is visible in the exercise room and it will look nice on top of the brand new shiny aluminum tank  There is some sense of relief knowing Ive got one regulator that I don't ever have to worry about

Also I strongly encourage you to look into building the Griggs reactor with PVC like I did. Super simple, cheap, and highly effective... I have no bubbles at all.... other than the pearling from the plants.. took me about 20 minutes
I'm going to build another for the bottom 75 and a third for the 150. The glass diffusers have to be cleaned and wiped down and sometimes just plain wear out and the bubbles get larger... Its like $25 for all the stuff for the Griggs reactor. Do it once and do it right


----------



## GTA (Aug 10, 2017)

You can re-fill the CO2 Tank at a very low cost at any paintball store or an aquarium store that re-fill's tanks. I don't think you made a mistake at all.


----------



## nsillej (Mar 10, 2017)

For my first CO2 setup I went with GLA PRO CO2 System and an in line atomizer. I love the regulator! It is super easy to set up and adjust. I like the bubble counter on the regulator but I to have to fill it every month with RO/Distilled water. I went with the pro over grow for the additional 3 year warranty (6yr total). One of the reasons I went with GLA is their expandable manifold system. Find out where you will be getting your CO2, in my opinion if they require exchange, "purchase" it from them (similar to Propane Tank exchanges). Soon I will be swapping over to a Griggs reactor as I am tired of looking at a tank of soda water. 

The next time I need a Regulator I will probably build one or purchase a custom one from a member here.


----------



## Orichid123 (Feb 25, 2018)

i just tried to set up my professional set and my check valve is leaking out the co2 and it did not come with any instructions so how do i read the solenoid numbers?


----------

